# Jealous Husband Secretly Spikes Wife???s Food with Dianabol and Anadrol



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2011)

*Jealous Husband Secretly Spikes Wife???s Food with Dianabol and Anadrol*
_By Millard Baker _ ~ source

Dalwara Singh, a food factory production manager, received a 12-month suspended jail sentence for secretly adding anabolic steroids to the food he prepared for his wife of 17 years. Singh used a mortar and pestle to crush tablets of Anapolon (oxymetholone) and Dianabol (methandrosteneolone) into a fine powder that he added to her food and drink. He pleaded guilty to administering ???a poison or noxious substance with intent to injure, aggrieve or annoy.???

Singh began slipping the steroids into her meals between November 2010 and January 2011, He had hoped the anabolic steroids would bulk up his wife, make her quit her job, increase her desire for him and generally make her more dependent on him. Instead, the highly androgenic substances caused significant virilization in his wife. She developed facial hair, body hair on her back, male-patterned baldness and acne. Singh discouraged his wife from consulting a doctor about these symptoms.

The wife became suspicious after their teenage daughter heard Singh grinding a mortar and pestle. Mrs. Singh subsequently discovered the steroid Anapolon (also known as Anadrol) and Dianabol in a locked cabinet. She called the police.

Judge Ebraham Mooncey of Leicester Crown Court chastised Singh for the damage his actions had caused noting that he barely avoided prison time.

???Over a period of weeks you secreted steroids designed for athletes to gain muscles and put it into your wife???s food and drink. You say you didn???t want to hurt her but just wanted her to gain weight. You stood by and watched the effects it had on your wife. You may have been doing it to make her give up her job, gain weight and stay indoors ??? and make her want you and rely on you. It was a well-planned exercise and you say you gave her the steroids at least four or five times. She trusted you. It???s had a terrible effect on her, causing long-term emotional harm.???

The secret administration of anabolic steroids was allegedly a pattern of behavior that involved physical and emotional abuse. Singh was ordered to attend a domestic abuse program and handed a restraining order preventing any future contact or communication with his estranged wife except through lawyers and/or social services.

Source:
Robinson, M. (November 2, 2011). Husband secretly fed wife steroids so she would pile on weight and stay at home to look after the children. Retrieved from Dalwara Singh secretly fed wife steroids so she'd stay at home to look after the children | Mail Online


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish my partner would spike my food...


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2011)

hahaha...that's funny.

Dude, you should've just ground glass and fed it to her.

It would've been cheaper..

You know that was your own stash!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 3, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Dude, you should've just ground glass and fed it to her.




I saw that on HBO's "OZ" right?  




/V


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 3, 2011)

Some people...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 3, 2011)

i can only say omfg!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

What a waste of Drol and Bol.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I saw that on HBO's "OZ" right?  :winkfing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, man, I'm just ghetto!


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Nov 3, 2011)

What a waste of good gear!!


----------



## toothache (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolutely crazy!


----------



## meow (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it back fired on him lol


----------



## ZECH (Nov 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What a waste of Drol and Bol.



really


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

serial.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2011)

At least he now knows his gear wasn't bunk.......


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> At least he now knows his gear wasn't bunk.......



 True though.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> i wish my partner would spike my food...


haha


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> At least he now knows his gear wasn't bunk.......



Roflmao!!!


----------



## cg89 (Nov 3, 2011)

he could of just bought tubs of ice cream and all fatty foods...she would of done justice


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2011)

I need to see pics of this shebeast


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2011)

SFW said:


> I need to see pics of this shebeast



be careful what you ask for. juggernaut already posted a pic but for those of you didn't see it here you go. ! WARNING ITS EXTREMELY GRAPHIC


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> be careful what you ask for. juggernaut already posted a pic but for those of you didn't see it here you go. ! WARNING ITS EXTREMELY GRAPHIC



Holy moly..!


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 3, 2011)

If he wanted her to get fat and stay home he could have just ordered that Oprah channel on cable, of course it would eventually of made her into a man hater.....


----------



## Kwabby6 (Nov 3, 2011)

Funny how alot of people here would accept this form of "torture". Imagine, all of a sudden your squat and bench start going up. "I could've sworn I got off cycle last month" lol


----------



## theboneman (Nov 4, 2011)

hey weres the P.C.T. nuts,? ya gotta pct pct pct ,hahaha i hope shes keeping them gains haha                           sex must of been like to dogs in heet, banging in the street haha


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol


----------



## BigBird (Nov 4, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I saw that on HBO's "OZ" right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes!  Can't remember the character's name but the older Italian guy was served food with crushed glass that eventually caused internal hemorraging.  The first sign was when he noticed blood coming from his ears.  "Ada Bisi" may have been responsible since he worked in the kitchen and a had a beef with the Italians.


----------



## anab0lix (Nov 4, 2011)

What a waste of dbols and anadrol


----------



## xJolt (Nov 4, 2011)

No jail time?

Sounds like she suffered some permanent physical damage.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah I'd imagine she'll never be the same, pretty fucked up


always kinda wondered what sex would be like with a girl on test though... surely I'm not the only one right lol


----------

